# Cornwall off-road



## Tin Pot (23 Jul 2018)

Hi,

I’m in Newquay with my son thinking about bike hire and doing some trails if there’s anything worth doing.

Lanhydrock Bike Trail seems to fit the bill.

Anyone got any experience around this part of the world?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2018)

I done Lanhydrock . I'm no mountain biker but really enjoyed it trails of various difficulty I even managed the red route slowly no massive jumps or anything . While I was there last week I sure a lot of people riding the cliff top paths around Porttreath . There is a mainly off road route coast to coast Portreath to Deveron about 11 miles and also the canal trail in Padstow also links up to various trails around the old China clay works. The tourist information office may have a map . The canal trail also has some areas for a bit of proper off roading


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jul 2018)

The Camel trail from Padstow to Wadebridge will be rammed at this time of year, it was already very busy when I visited the area in late May. Having said that, it is a safe, traffic free route and the section out to the northeast of Wadebridge seems to be massively less busy.
Lots of bike hire available in Wadebridge but i think prebooking will be essential.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2018)

Yes the first section of the camel trail Padstow to Wadebrdge is very busy. But from Wadebrdge to Bodmin less so .There is a left fork before Bodmin is much quieter and there's a cafe at the the end Snails pace cafe .


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2018)

Apologies I appear to have got my trails mixed up all the trails around the old clay workings are off the coast to coast route not the camel trail


----------



## Johnsop99 (23 Jul 2018)

+1 for Lanhydrock. https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/lanhydrock/features/cycling-at-lanhydrock-cornwall.
I'm mainly a roadie but my wife and I really enjoy the moderate blue trails. Not attempted the red yet. Being NT there is a café adjacent to the car park. Also Cardinham woods trail is nearby and you could do both in the same day.


----------

